

Ask HN: Domain registration by proxy. - tmpk

Can anyone recommend a good proxy domain registration service that I can use so that my contact information is not accessible via WHOIS.<p>In particular does anyone have any good or bad experience with these guys:
http://www.domainsbyproxy.com/<p>Thanks.
======
icey
Namecheap offers whois protection for free. Domainsbyproxy is GoDaddy, AFAIK.

